# R35 Gtr 570cc Injectors



## law999 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi,

I'm looking for 6 x r35 gtr Injectors for my R34 GTT

Many thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

EBay usually comes up with the goods, I sold my last set on there.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

i’v got a set


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

mine come off in 2 weeks if you are still looking.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

When you find a set, get them checked out on a Asnu machine to make sure there in good order before trying to map the car as the ecu can not correct bad spray patterns.


----------

